# Living in Malaysia investing in Singapore



## BazzerOz (23 d ago)

Hi,

I am preparing to move to Malaysia (smm2h), where I will spend most of my time, and I was planning on doing banking and investing in Singapore.

What would the tax look like for *interest earned*, *dividends* and *capital gains* (share trading)?
Would Singapore impose any taxes on foreign residents for the above mentioned types of income?
What would the tax be on the Singapore income in Malaysia?

Thank you


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

In principal this is how it will work.

As a tax resident of Malaysia you will pay income tax on your global income to Malaysia. 

Singapore will have the primary right to tax interest and dividends from Singapore registered companies. This will be taxed at the non resident rate.

Capital gains from shares are generally treated as the sale of personal assets and would be taxed in Malaysia as it will be considered Malaysian sourced income and tax per her tax laws.

The Malaysia-Singapore tax treaty will address the double taxation that result on Interest and Dividends.

The treaty caps the amount of tax Malaysia can levy on Dividends and Interest sourced from Singapore to 10%

You will be able to claim a tax credit on your Malaysian tax return for the Singapore tax payable.

I will leave it to you to google tax rates etc.


----------

